# 5/14 - Out in the Gulf - Slayin' them!



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Got an early start today with Hallpass and Jared. Filled 3, 30 gal livewells with cigs/alewife and sardines and out we went. Nice and smooth on the way out. Was able to run 40+.

Wreck 1: AJ after AJ! 3 legal ones, but threw one back so we could get a larger one. Lots of ARS, per usual.

Wreck 2: AJ's on top water, blowing up baits. Awesome time! Spent some time trying to work up some Black Snapper, but the monsters that were beneath the boat were a bit leader/hook shy.

Wreck 3: More AJ's...they wore us out! Cut off by one king, and of course, ARS. 1 token cobia came by and graced our fish bag with his presence! 

Hit a couple of fads and hooked up a short cobia on a jig since we used every bit of our bait...

Totals:
15+ - Amberjack
15+ - ARS
2 - Cobia (one was short)

Back to the dock by 11:30am. All in all a nice day on the water with a good crew. Time to ice my back, my legs, and my arms and medicate :thumbsup:! 

Fishing is on fire..get out and get you some!

Til next time..

Capt'n Daddy


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad y'all had a good time and appreciate your enthusiasm. I can also appreciate the icing of the bod after a trip. :yes:


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I hope its still on fire next weekend and weather hold true for the next 7 days cant wait to try rig fishing for the first time


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Is bait easy to catch or is there a bait boat out the pass


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

k-dog said:


> Is bait easy to catch or is there a bait boat out the pass



Both. Bait is easy to catch and the bait boat is just outside the pass.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Thank you Capt'n Daddy


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a right nice morning !


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats Captain. Too bad you found some of the endangered ARS


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice job Capn Daddy. I think I saw you at Shoreline the other day. I was the guy in the Grey 226 Cayman. Nice to see those Robalos tearin' up the fish. In what depth were you getting the legal AJs?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> Nice job Capn Daddy. I think I saw you at Shoreline the other day. I was the guy in the Grey 226 Cayman. Nice to see those Robalos tearin' up the fish. In what depth were you getting the legal AJs?



Thank you.

I've got the cayman 246.... 


Pm sent


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Where are you catching bait and how? Bouys and sabiki's? Thanks. Just tired of buying frozen and limiting what I catch. Live Pin fish only work so often.


----------



## Sfninerfan69 (Jun 20, 2014)

So the sea state that the noaa has is garbage then. They are saying its 3-4's


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

ltmguy said:


> Where are you catching bait and how? Bouys and sabiki's? Thanks. Just tired of buying frozen and limiting what I catch. Live Pin fish only work so often.



Depends on the type of fish you are targeting.

The Mass is loaded with bait right now..from alewife to cigs and hardtail.

Get different colored sabikis and/or ribbon rigs. Sometime their tastes change...lol


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Sfninerfan69 said:


> So the sea state that the noaa has is garbage then. They are saying its 3-4's



It gives you a very general outlook. Most on this forum would agree, that it is not very accurate. It is important to learn to review wind patterns.

For example, yesterday they called for 2-3 ft. The seas were 1 ft or less per noaa on wed night. a quick check on the bouys showed 1ft. I reviewed the wind speed and direction forecasted and saw the wind changing directions. I knew it would stay lower than they predicted for at least the morning and early afternoon.

There are other services that are better. Some on this forum may want to opine.

Good luck!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats sounds like a great trip . What is the average weight of legal A.J around 15lbs or bigger?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool report, where are the pics!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

how2fish said:


> Congrats sounds like a great trip . What is the average weight of legal A.J around 15lbs or bigger?



You nailed it. +/- 1lb


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

bcahn said:


> Cool report, where are the pics!



I know..I know. Heading out Wednesday. ...I'll take pics then!


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

How deep was the water for the AJs?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

jmh41190 said:


> How deep was the water for the AJs?



The "effective depth" was between 30 and 60 ft. Fishing structure. Really gotta get on those donkeys to stop them!


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Capt'n Daddy said:


> The "effective depth" was between 30 and 60 ft. Fishing structure. Really gotta get on those donkeys to stop them!


Wow I bet! Sounds like a great trip catching them on top like that.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There was a ton of variety of bait out there. Just look for the school on top or watch for birds. Bait is plentiful


----------

